# Chi Tank remote



## Sinchlid (Mar 23, 2013)

Im not sure how many people have the FLUVAL CHI with the little remote that turns on the lights.

The lights only turn on with a remote (for my model) and it has bugged me for a long time. I forget to turn it on/off all the time.

You cannot install a clock operated switch to turn off the lights automatically by shutting the power. If you do so, the pump (filter) will stop working as well. Not very well thought out...

The remote works as a 433 Mhz transmitter. Luckily enough, you can buy transmitters/receivers for less than a dollar on Aliexpress.com.

First, I used the receiver to "read" the code sent out by the existing remote and displayed that code on my computer.

Then i copied that code into the arduino program, attached the transmitter (to send that code once in the morning and once at night) 

I simply added the code to an existing arduino that is controlling a tank in another room and it works like a charm!

The transmitter has a range of about 600 ft so im probably confusing any neighbors if they happen to have one as well 


If you have a CHI, im happy to share the details on how it is done or make you one.


----------

